# Kreepfest 2011 !!



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

We'll be there with bells on! 

Seriously. We have bells.

>>

<<


----------



## rick47 (Jun 19, 2009)

*See Ya in Aug*

This will be three for me.... will not miss it


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Update time!​
 - First new item to mention is that this year, Kreepfest will host it's first Hearse Rally! We have already begun to have folk register for this free event, held in the parking lot of the VFW, and hope to have even more folk sign on as the day gets closer.

 - Second, we have lucked out to get Becki Gooch from Raycliff Manor haunted house in Joplin MO to be our guest speaker. She'll talk about hiring for your haunt, character development and design, as well as acting techniques and safety. 

 - Next I can now tell you that there will be on-site printing of Prom Photos at the Zombie Prom, courtesy of Darkman. Along with a bag of secret prom swag for all those who come to party down. _Six feet_ down!

 - Lastly, a reminder to all those who plan to visit. There will be a super awesome 10th year anniversary present for all those who go on the Kreepfest site (link below) and pre-register their attendance before July 30! 

-More Updates as they are nailed down! -


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Has anybody heard if Raycliff Manor was in the Sunday tornado's path?

....that's a hell of a horrible, tragic mess they've got there...


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

I haven't heard, but according to the maps, Raycliff was south of the big swath of damage. I've dropped Becki a mail to make sure though.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Becki got back to me tonight. Her house was damaged, and her car totaled, but all the team is safe and accounted for. Most of them are now helping out the community as first responders, on duty officers, and volunteers.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, that's good and bad. The property damage sucks, but at least everyone is okay!

By the way, meant to drop this on Facebook but I'm thinking about it now, so hey. We contributed fliers for the Hauntcon goodie bags, which included the cards for Kreepfest. Also, we're participating in the KC zombie walk next week -- June 3 -- and have permission to distribute Kreepfest stuff. The organizer is also interested in talking further about the event.

I've also talked to KC Canton of Downrightcreepy and KC area horror filmmaker Jeff Chitty about the 'Fest. 

Working on some door prizes and stuffs for you guys right now as well. Mwahaha.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome! If you need more hand-out stuff, just let us know.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Just a reminder to all of you planning to come celebrate Kreepfest's 10th anniversary, you need to stop by the website at www.kreepfest.kk5.org and click that 'pre-register' box. Until that mail comes to me, I don't count you as coming.

_"But I said I was coming on Facebook/on a Forum/In Person!"_

And we were thrilled to see/hear it, but it doesn't count unless it's in my mailbox. We use the pre-registrations to determine how much food to buy and how many prizes we'll need, so, please, RSVP as soon as you can. If you can't access the site for some reason, just drop an e-mail to [email protected] titled "PRE-REGISTRATION" with the following questions answered.

*Are you coming Friday Night to the movie double feature?

Where are you going to be staying (so we can know where to drop off the 
'Welcome to Kreepfest' bag.)

Are you going to be going to the shopping trip on Sunday?

Going to be at the Make-and-Take?*

Because I know this is a hassle, everyone who pre-registers before July 31 will have a special gift waiting for them when they get there! 

Everyone is welcome...... So if you realize you can come at the last minute and want to show up, DO! You're more than welcome. But if you know beforehand, please, PLEASE preregister so I won't have 50 hungry people there and only food for 10. 

Thanks!


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't forget to order your Tee shirts! 


Cut-off date is July 18! 


Sizes small to 6X!!!  

$15.00











or









Send your order specifying your name, which shirt(s) you want, and what size(s) you want to 

[email protected]





.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Eviliz!! This looks soooo fun!! Are there any campgrounds nearby? Well, I know what I will be discussing with MysterE at dinner tonight! Hope we can make it. *


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Good news and bad news. 


First the bad news. Harrisonville has NO campgrounds. I am irritated too, and on Tuesday, I am going before the park board of Harrisonville to try to get them to do something about it. Chances that they'll actually do something between now and Kreepfest? Like a runway model... exceptionally slim.

Good news, there are primitive and electric campgrounds in the next town over http://www.pleasanthill.com/index.aspx?nid=73 (Drop down menu 'City Departments-> Park & Recreation-> Parks-> City Lake) If you are looking for an RV type campground, it's about 9 miles north. http://www.peculiarparkplacervpark.com/ 

I hope ya'll can make it!



.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Update time!​

 - The schedule has been juggled a bit due to the unfortunate events of nature this spring, but we have a new guest speaker! Danny Withee from Halloween Hallows in Kearny, MO will be coming to tell us all about their awesome event that, just like Kreepfest, is celebrating its tenth year!


 - Next , I am happy to announce we've got three awesome demonstrations set up. Pickleman will be showing everyone how to make fast and cheap barbed wire & mesh walls, Sparky will use make-up, mortician's wax and years of skill to teach us all some tricks on transformation. Navy Ghost will be showing off the Soul Snatcher room, where glowing orbs have the power to steal the souls of your guests bwahaha! 


 - Those who pre-registered... your gift bag is already being prepared! I can tell you there's some blood, some guts... something squishy, something hard that gets bigger if you get it hot ... and something that smells goooooooood. Those of you who haven't yet, you have a few days to get those pre-registrations in!



It's nearly time... and I can't wait to see you there!!


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Can you tell I'm just a wee bit excited?



.


----------



## rick47 (Jun 19, 2009)

*almost time*

Just one week away...Looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Aww! I guess a friend's wedding IS more important. A little.  We'll just have to be consoled by the knowledge we'll get to hang next year!

We'll post lots of pics, of course!

Next year's Kreepfest is August 10-12, so get your calendar's ready!

As for this year's... it's TOMORROW!!!!!!!

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

So excited!! 

.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow!

Kreepfest 2011 was AWESOME! I needed time to recuperate but I now return with all the tales (or at least those fit for mixed company) and pics of what was the best damn Kreepfest EVER!

Friday night we all gathered in after a storm to watch "Lost Skeleton of Cadavra" and its sequel. Laughter, weenies, friends and fun. Who could ask for more. 

Some highlights of Friday ...

- "I sleep now!"
- Sloppy dogs
- "Turn your cell phones to vibrate and your vibrators to cell phone."
- Fleeeemmmminnngggg... 


Saturday... oh, where do I begin. A graveyard sale to die for. A great crowd, awesome demos, a great lunch, WONDERFUL guest speaker, prizes galore... and that was just the first half of the day! Once the sun set, it was time for Zombie Prom! I got to tell you folks that outside of a Romero movie, I have never seen such a great group of zombies. 

Some highlights of Saturday 
- The lunch!
- Sparky's make-up demo
- The crystal head vodka
- Danny Withee and the crew from Kearny
- Pagan Idol
- The photo booth at Zombie Prom
- Captain Crotch
- Walking to McDonalds at midnight in full Zombie mode
- Doing the Necronomicon

Sunday, we made some hellaciously cool Necronomicons, spellbooks and various other tomes of wickedness and evil bwahaha!! 

Sunday Highlights 
- Sausage rolls
- Latex-all over everyone
- Denny's
- Knowing we'll all get back together soon.

All in all, I give Kreepfest two severed thumbs up.


.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Kreepfest pictures.(More to be added as they're downloaded. Special Thanks to our Kreepfest photog. Darkman!)

Kreepfest 1- http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.1875372458656.74090.1671561621

Kreepfest 2 -http://s575.photobucket.com/albums/ss193/Kreepfest/Kreepfest%202011/?albumview=slideshow

Zombie Prom -http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.257071464317131&type=1


----------

